# Rape & Murder



## PHRAG (Jul 9, 2006)

In Phoenix, there is a real state of fear. Not one, not two, but THREE serial killers are walking the streets. I don't know why this hasn't made national news, but here are the details...

Killer 1: Is a shooter, guilty of killing three and shooting possibly dozens of people and animals.

Killer 2: Is a serial rapist who is guilty of 19 crimes, including 7 rapes and 5 recent murders including one 2 miles from where I live.

http://www.azcentral.com/12news/news/articles/baselinerapist06302006-CR.html

Killer 3: Hasn't killed anyone, YET. 11 shootings since May 20th. Three people shot this weekend alone!

http://www.azcentral.com/12news/news/articles/thirdserial07082006-CR.html

Scary.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

OY!! I'll pray for your safety! sad to hear about that.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2006)

Jesus John! What is wrong with people? stay safe please!!! 
That random shooting stuff is wicked frightening...and so many people.... 
Be extra careful.


----------



## Marco (Jul 9, 2006)

Seriously stay safe John. Having 3 serial killers running around is totaly not kosher


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2006)

Stay safe. It is strange that all that has not made the national news.


----------



## Mahon (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree, stay safe... wear a red shirt... it won't stain as bad as the other colored shirts... =)

That is strange it isn't on national news... yet we hear about Amorphophallus titanum in bloom... i guess the news' priorities aren't down to earth...

-Pat


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally, CNN and USA today online are picking this up. Maybe some pressure will motivate the FBI to help out here. Local cops are dumbfounded.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 11, 2006)

so.... with all this shooting and stuff.... anyone ever thought that it might lessen the occurence if access was a little bit more limited? I mean yeah, sure, it's in the constitution, but geepers, you'd think that with a few too many shootings there'd be more of a move to change that....


----------



## Mahon (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you mean ban guns from private people's homes?

Banning guns from private people just sparks more crime... the criminals who have the guns aren't going to give them up... they know they have a better chance of killing someone, and not worrying about being shot themselves...

Look at the UK and Australia... their crime rate has never been this high before... since they banned private arms, crime has gone up VERY significantly... that's not all to be asked for by taking guns away... you are also taking away a right stated in the Constitution... this won't hold well with some people... 

-Pat


----------



## bench72 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Look at the UK and Australia... their crime rate has never been this high before... since they banned private arms, crime has gone up VERY significantly...



interesting proposition.. ie "that banning private arms has increased crime rate"

so..... 

"Those who claim that Australia suffered a "crime wave" as a result of new gun laws often cite as evidence unrelated figures for common assault or sexual assault (no weapon) and armed robbery (any weapon). In fact less than one in five Australian armed robberies involve a firearm." -- _Recorded Crime, Australia, 1998._ Australian Bureau of Statistics, Jun 1999

so let's say we look at the statistics showing actual rate of firearm related crime and deaths...

"There was a decrease of almost 30% in the number of homicides by firearms from 1997 to 1998." -- _Australian Crime - Facts and Figures 1999._ Australian Institute of Criminology. Canberra, Oct 1999 

The use of the above statistical dates is concurrent with the dates when implementation of stricter gun ownership laws were legislated... 

Of course, there are websites out there that would tell you that the figures are likewise... mainly from pro-gun lobby groups... but I would rather trust the Australian entity that collates the figures than a lobby group... for as the old saying goes - "Figures don't lie, but liars figure"

cheers
tim


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Tim. I suspected that was the case, but didn't have the statistics to back up my hunch.


----------



## Mahon (Jul 13, 2006)

I didn't exactly mean lets stick to crime only with guns... because there are now limited amount of guns... but how about increase in overall crime? Common people don't have the guns to defend themselves, so criminals can use guns, knives, pencils, throwing an orchid, anything to increase rates in assault (and homicide), but in general, the crimes committed by decline of firearms... I am pretty sure it is higher then before...

-PM


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2006)

In Africa big masacres happen with machetes and any other implement they can get there hands on. Gun shot is probably more humane!

Crime rate is more a function of population density than gun ownership.

Anecdotally I live in a fairly rural part of Tennessee outside of Nashville. Everybody has guns out here, and maybe it deters some crime, but we've lost more people to self inflicted (purposeful or accidental) gun shot incidents than in the neihborhood I lived in Los Angeles.

I'm all for gun ownership for hunting, but I think if the US general citizenry arms up much more we'll be about as secure as the Iraquis.


----------



## gary (Jul 13, 2006)

Homicides per 100,000 population per year, average from 1999 to 2001:
England and Wales 1.61, Australia 1.87, Germany 1.15, Japan 1.05, USA 5.56

Data from http://www.csdp.org/research/hosb1203.pdf A publication of the UK Home Office Research Development and Statistics Directorate. (Lots of data in the paper.)

FWIW
gary


----------



## bench72 (Jul 14, 2006)

I think we should all go to Japan for that group trip... there seems to be less homicides there... and then there's Pokemon there as well, so extra reason to go


----------

